# Sick lovebird, please read!



## BellaBeans (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all  I apologise for the length of this post but please do read, I'd love someone's help. I work in a pet shop and for some time now we've had a lovebird who seems to be ill. We're not in an area where any avian vets are available, and regular vets wont treat our birds as they are seen as exotic animals so professional help isn't really an option. This particular lovebird has had severe feather loss for almost a year now, and his beak seems to be cracked and going a green sort of colour. The feather loss is also on his head and face, so self-mutilation is most likey not the cause, and I have considered PBFD but the state of his feathers isn't nearly as bad as anything I've seen online regarding that disease, nor is his beak overgrown or deformed. He doesn't seem ill in any other way; he's not lethargic or overly sleepy, his droppings are always consistently fine and he generally seems on good spirits, and none of our other birds have ever been in a similar state. The birds are fed mainly a mixed seed diet with dried peppers and bananas etc-does it sound like it could be a vitamin defficiency, has anyone seen anything similar in their own birds? Any thoughts would be really appreciated, thanks!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

You really need to ask a vet - have a look on the parrot forums (Parrot Forum - Parrot Message Board - Parrot Link Forum) as there are plenty of people on there from all over the country that may be able to point you to your nearest avian vet. 
To be honest any vet wether a specific avian vet or not should be able to treat a basic bird illness as it is covered in their vet course, they also should be able to refer you, even if it is to your nearest vet school/zoo, where lots of specialists are available.
I would keep this bird and the others it is with at the moment isolated and do not sell any that have come into contact with it just incase. 
I would also try and get the birds on a better diet - often birds on seed only diets tend to pick out the tastiest seeds and leave the rest, some birds more than others - basically junk food!, I use a complete organic pellet for my cockatoo, as she was kept on a seed only diet, and she is so much better, she does have fruit and veggies too of course but with a complete diet they can't pick anything out and all their vitamins are in it - as with any new diet introduce slowly.
Have you treated them for worms and external parasites? - some mites do tend to congregate round the head of the bird - you can get spot on bug killer for birds, ask your vet - do all in the same group at the same time and thoroughly clean their aviary.
Also do your birds have access to direct sunlight - through a window is no good, they need direct sunlight to stimulate their bodies into manufacturing certain vitamins which can't be absorbed from their diet - they can have serious health problems if they don't. 
Where did this bird originally come from?


----------



## BellaBeans (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for replying! I know, it's ridiculous about the vets as they should be well able to, they treat everything else we have but anytime we've asked them to check out our birds they refuse to  He has been quarantined for as long as he's been ill so there's no risk of the others catching it. He came in from a breeder we have used for about five years and have had no problems with before; his animals are normally very healthy and in great condition. He came in with three other lovebirds, all of whom are still very healthy so it probably wasn't a problem at the breeder's end. They do get mite checks and he doesn't seem to have any; and it's definately not scaly face mites. I hadn't thought about the sunlight issue, the main cages do get sunlight but the quarantine ones dont so maybe that could have something to do with it? I was also wondering if maybe depression could cause such a deterioration of state? He's alone in his cage for obvious reasons and while he gets as much interaction as we can afford, the shop is always very busy so I dont think it's as much as he needs. You're right though, I do think he needs a better diet. I think I'll take him home to look after him here and hopefully his condition will improve. Thanks for your help!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Where are you?


----------



## BellaBeans (Aug 18, 2011)

Baltray in Ireland. Any ideas?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The nearest I know is in Bray, about an hour away


----------



## BellaBeans (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there one up there? The company wont pay for anyone that's not local, but then shur if I can take him home I'll check it out and bring him over myself. Thanks!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Bairbre O Malllley Vetinary Hospital
Killmantain Place
Bray
County Wicklow
Ireland
01 272 3857


----------



## BellaBeans (Aug 18, 2011)

That's brilliant, thanks so much!


----------

